# Duck Season



## punter (May 11, 2003)

Here in Ohio, the word is that there will be a liberal 6 and 60 season again.... With 4 mallards with 1 hen. Not sure about Can's and Pin's . 2 woodies, 2 redheads, 3 bill's . Fly-way council is still meeting, but I here that the matrix is their. I here..............


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I cant believe they are going to have a liberal season again! What a damn joke. Maybe they should get new people on the council :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

...Or maybe they should scrap AHM. :roll:

It's going to be interesting to see what happens this year with seasons. With the Feds offering a liberal season to the councils it will be interesting to see who takes it and if any flyway voluntarily goes to a moderate season format. Has it ever happened before where different flyways had different seasons? For example, where the Mississippi flyway goes with a moderate season and the Central flyway takes the liberal season package?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I was out on the back roads this weekend and Where I was there were hens with ducklings all over, but I have heard the rest of the state isn't in really good shape. I think we would be alright to stick with the same regs as last year, But we'll see what happens. Lots of honkers too, saw the first flock flying near DL on Friday morning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

Boy, sounds like you guys are up **** crick. Over here the birds are everywhere, and every year the migration keeps getting better, hopefully this year'll keep pace with last year.

You guys outta water out there rightnow, or you complaining about the migration birds being short??

Punter, you must be seeing roughly the same migration patterns as us here in WI. I think it'll be another great season. Nothing like going out with two other guys in 2' of snow and shooting 12 mallards in -20 degree weather. Damn floating ice chunks coming down the river almost took out some decoys!! Man those birds sure like the spread though!!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We are not complaining we are just saying that we should conserve what we have so when things to do turn to the worst we will still have birds that will nest. Where in the hell can you shoot 12 mallards? Isnt that one over the limit? In any flyway?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Where in the hell can you shoot 12 mallards? Isnt that one over the limit? In any flyway?


Actually in Alaska which is part of the Pacific Flyway you can shoot 10 mallards a day and they can be all hens. Also there was no restriction on pintails. The only restriction was on Canvasbacks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey there tough guy, re-read my post. Three guys can shoot 12 mallards in WI. 

Shooting 12 hens should give you the death penalty. Greenheads or nothin'. :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

#1Waterfowler said:


> Hey there tough guy, re-read my post.


 :lol:


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Compared to last yr.,there is a 100% increase in the numbers of ducks around this area.My 39 woody boxes hatched a whopping 30 broods :beer: ,the rice is in great shape,maybe a little short,but the birds are mowin' on the green stuff already!Goose #'s are way up,alot of little ones this yr.,compared to last yr.Looks like a banner yr. if the weather doesn't go sour on us  37 days and a wake-up till it's on w/mr.&mrs. longneck


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Shooting 12 hens should give you the death penalty. Greenheads or nothin'.


I have to agree however 99% of the drakes have no plumage indicating that it is a drake. The only way to tell is if you have a single and it is doing the suzie quack. Its just the way it is up there. Once you get into the end of Sept to Oct then you can start picking them out.



> My 39 woody boxes hatched a whopping 30 broods


That is good news. Great work!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Any wurd on whether Canada is wet or not? I guess I haven't heard.

Lots of big dark gesse around Grand Forks.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I know Southern Manitoba is A LOT wetter than last year. They were so dry last year you could not find a spot of green in a lawn by the middle of july. It was like walking on nails in lawns.... like a desert...i couldn't believe it.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Always lots of water here, just not always a lot of ducks. Wood ducks look good.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Paradise Valley, Minnesota. Thankfully NOT Wisconsin!!! Thats some funny shiat Goldy. Are you mocking sombody? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Nahhhh, I wouldn't ever do such unfriendly acts of decite and hatred. :lol: I would have added the REAL #1. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

That is a good one!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

WE NEED A EMOTICON FOR CHEESE


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry guys, but I really don't like what MN has to offer, so I'll keep it the way it is. Live on the border of ND or WI and you'll know what I mean. That's a whole other topic, so PM if ya got problems.

GB3, look at what your avatar was. :eyeroll: You know what it's like to live close to the border and watch these guys come across every weekend to get into the real "country". Jealous or something of me to be ribbing on me?? I just don't get it... :eyeroll:

GP, what's up your butt??? PM me if you want, I'd rather not get into it on the forum....
Or maybe.....
GP=  
BWAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ohhhhh relax everyone knows you are the most dedicated best there ever was ever will be waterfowler. Of course I'm jealous. I wanna, I wanna, I wanna be #1. Oh yeah, lets have a P.M battle. :rollin:

Go paint some deeks and cool off there #....


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wood ducks, they were all wood ducks! :lol:


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

From the feather samples left in the boxes,they were all Woodies! How many survived and the #'s in each brood,I don't have that info,but they got a pretty good jump-start this year.Lost 4 boxes to beavers cutting down trees,2 more from wind blowing over trees[these were about 15 yrs. old anyway].What a joy it is to help the propigation of such a cool bird.Have to enlist the nephew next spring to help with cleaning out the boxes,I guess I'm no spring chicken anymore.Getting the canoe around in the swamps to those things is a real job


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

This is one weird thread. :computer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

No crap.... :eyeroll:


----------



## nate26 (Jul 29, 2004)

Has anyone read the DU explanation to the AHM. It basically says it has to balance out bad years with the good ones to come up with a average to make the season decisions on. One problem this is first year where things look bad in what they look for in these surveys. to base the decisions on so they need to see what a liberal season does to duck numbers in a down year as far as broods and pond counts. In short they need to lett things go to see how bad it screws up the population. In essences they need [email protected]#$ up a year and see how badly it hurt to base the next season on. Seems messed up to me but that is the logic politicians use. :bart:


----------

